

iPhone 3G w/iOS4 - slow & very buggy - fady
http://livearevolution.com/iphone-3g-wios4-slow-very-buggy

======
grinich

             |  Original iPhone  |                 | 
             |  iPhone 3G        |  iPhone 3G S    |  iPhone 4
        -----+-------------------+-----------------+---------------
        CPU: |  412MHz ARM 11    |  600MHz ARM 11  |  1 GHz Apple A4
        RAM: |  128 MB           |  256 MB         |  512 MB

------
intregus
I avoid using my phone for anything other than phone since "upgrading". At
first I thought it was just the developer build, but no. It's just unusable.

~~~
lux
Same here. I tend to avoid using it for just about anything. Thankfully, my
girlfriend didn't upgrade hers when I did, so between the two of us we still
have one usable phone until the iPhone 4 hits Canada.

------
slantyyz
I saw a link somewhere on HN yesterday that suggested you turn off Spotlight
(Settings > General > Home Button > Spotlight Search) to improve performance.

I turned off Spotlight for everything except Applications, and I've
experienced a slight improvement after rebooting. Since upgrading to 4.0.1
with Spotlight turned off, performance is --much-- better.

~~~
slantyyz
Just as an example of how bad it was before I made these changes, the simple
task of unlocking the phone was a nightmare.

I'd be tapping in my code, and it would take a good 10 seconds before -some-
of the digits popped up. After doing the spotlight change yesterday afternoon
and upgrading overnight, there is no lag unlocking my phone. Some of the apps
still load a little slow for my liking, but that urge to slam the phone on the
ground and stomp on it has subsided.

------
logic
My experience with iOS4 mirrors this. Being jailbroken, I have a few tools at
hand to help avoid the "reboot once a day" approach a few other folks I know
have resorted to, but I'm still finding the hardware significantly less usable
than the previous release (for very little improvement in user experience).

I'm holding out hope for Android development to save the iPhone 3G (and 2G,
for that matter). <http://www.idroidproject.org/> No really, I'm quite
serious. Froyo runs acceptably on my 3G right now, but it's missing a
considerable amount of hardware support (specifically the PMU, which pretty
much makes it impossible to use it productively right now, even for geeks).

------
koffie
iOS4 was horribly slow for me, until I jailbroke and enabled multitasking (NOT
the background - this slows things down a lot)... Multitasking made stuff a
bit snappier again, until you have too many apps open, then you have to
manually kill them for some reason. This is weird, since normally these apps
should have been suspended to disk? Maybe it has to do with the cache-size of
apps that stay in memory, which is a bit too big to fit in the 3G's 128mb RAM?

This could also improve things: doing a hard reboot (holding home + lock until
it reboots - don't slide to power off) and when +- 15 seconds in the reboot
process (with the apple on the screen), hard reboot again. I saw someone
suggest that this would clear all saved app states and speed up things too.
Not sure if this is true, I jailbroke my phone too quickly after that to be
sure this would have helped somethings.

I do know that multitasking clearly enables you to access applications that
you use a lot a lot quicker. I usually keep my phone & messages apps open at
all time, and kill the rest.

------
peterbraden
Apple have failed really badly on this. I'm hesitant to upgrade any of my
devices again - all this is going to result in is more version fragmentation.

They need to provide a way to downgrade, my iphone is ruined.

------
fady
has any other 3G owners notice this?

~~~
adbge
I can attest to this. My iPhone 3G user experience is _atrocious_ on iOS4.
Things are very, very choppy and I spend a lot of time waiting for things to
load. Actions as simple as hitting a key while typing a text message can cause
the phone to lock up for several seconds.

iOS4 should never have been pushed to the iPhone 3G. I would expect better
quality from a public alpha. Best case scenario, realistically, would be for
Apple to allow 3G users to downgrade back to 3.x. I doubt that Apple is going
to bother optimizing iOS4 for legacy hardware.

Unfortunately, I've still got about 8 months on my contract until I can adopt
an Android device.

